# Bandsaw box affliction.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I've been making quite a few of these lately to sell in craft shows, farmers markets and local shops. Got started about 3 months ago and have been having a lot of fun making them from the plans in the book by Lois Keener Ventura (Building Beautiful Bandsaw Boxes).

Using a Hitachi 12" bandsaw with a modified Ridgid 6" riser block -- seems to fit the bill nicely.  

This is one of the larger boxes, Walnut with an Ash backer and Ash drawer pulls.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

another nice peice of work,, Stan.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice looking Stan. About how much time do you have in one of these? Approximate, start to finish.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Stan that's amazing which I had quarter of your talent. Very very nice.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks great Sir.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Snowshoe, thats looks awesome! Great work.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Very nice looking Stan. About how much time do you have in one of these? Approximate, start to finish.
> 
> Dave
> the "Doctor"


I've never been 'on the clock' while building on of this size -- but probably 3 days 'start to finish', which includes a lot of waiting for glue to dry, waiting for lacquer to dry, etc. If everything could be done without any 'wait' time, I'd say maybe 4-5 hours (most of that being sanding).  









(Box Notes: Bloodwood and Coffeenut with Sycamore pulls. Will be finished with lacquer).

A box like the one above is actually pretty fast to make. I can get a home-made 'rolling-pin sander' inside the drawer cavities to smooth them out a bit which speeds thing up significantly.


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bud brambley (Sep 11, 2004)

Stan It takes A good man to do go good work like this.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. Here are a couple more boxes that were finished up recently for the Farmers Market. Only one remaining is the 'double box on a base' in the back of this image.










Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Stan, I must say, I'm really impressed with your boxes and drawers, very well done!


----------



## glassguy1456 (Oct 16, 2004)

These are incredibly well done!! Would you share how and what you used to get the finish on your boxes? Georgeous work!!


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

glassguy1456 said:


> These are incredibly well done!! Would you share how and what you used to get the finish on your boxes? Georgeous work!!


Sure, and thanks.

I just finish sand to the desired level, then add one coat of Deft Lacquer Sanding Sealer. After that, it's multiple coats of Deft Brush on Lacquer, no sanding required between coats and I keep adding until I get the finish built up fairly thick (4-6 coats normally).

For most of the boxes, I just stop when the finish looks good -- nothing further done. With runs, I just buff the run area down with #0000 steel wool and then rub it out with a soft cloth.

If I'm bored while sitting at the Farmers Market -- I may grab an old brown paper bag and rip off a piece and do some additional buffing with that.

In reference to the first item (finish sand to the desired level), it kind of depends on the design of the box. The 'bear box' doesn't get much sanding at all, just enough to remove the bandsaw blade marks. People seem to like it somewhat rough. With the other, more graceful, boxes -- sanding time is a bit longer to try and smooth out the curves and all rough spots.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Bear box*

Stan I love the bear box. I'll have to try one for the wife. She has taken the back bedroom and turned it into the "Bear Room". She collects Boyd bears. I don't know where we would put it tho. This room is full of bears, but I have to offset my tool purchases some how.  

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Stan I love the bear box. I'll have to try one for the wife. She has taken the back bedroom and turned it into the "Bear Room". She collects Boyd bears. I don't know where we would put it tho. This room is full of bears, but I have to offset my tool purchases some how.
> 
> Dave
> the "Doctor"


They are lot's of fun to make and generally well received.  
I've been making most of my boxes lately out of aromatic cedar, people seem to like the color/grain contrasts.

Be sure and post a pic when you have one (or more) made.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Stan Very impressive work you have achieved. It's great to see what others are doing
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Stan

I just found this post on the FORUM and wanted to say they LOOK GREAT and ask are you still making them and if so do you have some more you can share with us ? 

VERY NICE

http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=enclosed-shop&id=DSC00007

http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=temp&id=DSC00011

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/119-how-about-sharing-pictures-your-shop.html#post601



Note **** I didn't see if DOC made some ,I could not find a post for them ,do you know if he did some also 



Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Stan.,I too have only just seen you're posts, it's projects like these that spur me on to improve my skills. How about a photo. shoot during the making, "a picture is worth" etc.etc. Really superb work, Harry


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bj, I haven't gotten around to making a bandsaw box yet. I bought an old 16" Grizzly BS at an auction and it needs a new switch. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

It's time you got to work  

I also have a Grizzly Band Saw. I took out the switch the one on the base or say I by passed it, and put in one on the left side right next to the support base for the upper wheel right into the sheet metal part, I didn't like the one on the base it was to far down to my liking, I used a bat type switch, just takes a 1/2" hole to mount it in the metal plate and I also wired up a light at the same time.

Now that you know how to get around the bad switch (by the way they only cost about 2.oo bucks at ACE hardware or Radio Shack ) you can get with it and make some band saw boxes     

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info Bj. The switch on mine is where you put yours. So no problem. Thanks again.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

These are great projects, what is the definition of a bandsaw box?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave and you'er welcome 

OK,,, now I need to see some band saw boxes  
By the way I now see you are the "Dr.Zook,, Official Greeter" that's GREAT but a box or two would be nice   with 2,080 posted items,it's time to get with it    
Like Bob and Rick say all the time get it out of the box and make something  

Bj 

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Berry

Band saw box ▼
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Band_saw_box

http://www.tonyward.org/
Bandsawn Box Plans ▼
http://www.tonyward.org/pro/jsp/product/ShopFoyer.jsp
http://www.woodworks-by-donna.com/bandsawboxes.html

Bj 



berry said:


> These are great projects, what is the definition of a bandsaw box?


----------



## male_man (Mar 26, 2007)

Now thats craftmansgip. Very nice work. Anyone would be proud to have one of those to dispaly whearther they had anything in it or not
Tour


----------

